# Wesley VS.  R-Andro Rx by Iron Mag Labs



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 22, 2016)

Everyone, feel free to check out my log and review of this new compound by IML called R-Andro.
http://www.ironmaglabs.com/forums/s...-R-Andro-Rx-by-Iron-Mag-Labs?highlight=wesley

This is a step up from Epi Andro and ideal for body recomp. 

I am on Day 10..And so far this product has already blown away my expectations.

I am having better results with this then any epiandro product I have ever used, including Primordial Performances Andro Hard.

Stuff is A+++

Feel free to post any questions you have here.  Thank you!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 24, 2016)

*Update DAY 13-*

I apologize I had another workout and day to post on Friday but was too busy.  

Anyways, today is Day 13 using this compound. 


I will do a 2 week evaluation using the guidelines I mentioned on Day 1 this week.


Still super happy with this product:



*Leg Day:*



*Leg Extensions*

50x20

100x20

150x20 warmups



*Leg Press Warmups*

1plate per sidex20

2x20

2x20


*Squats (ATG)*

135x10

135x10 warmups

225x10

315x10

405x2....called  it here.  These reps went up effortless, but at the lower portion of  the lift, I feel the issue in my Hip Flexor and do not want to make this  worse.  Instantly racked it and called it a day for this reason.  Frustrating because honesty I am feeling very strong and motivated and  want to go heavier.



Here's some old video to show  how easy 405 usually is for me.  And it's easier now, but this injury is  keeping me from reps and going any heavier.  Super irritating.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E8LewUKcxk

*Seated Calf Raises *(pause at bottom on each rep, and at top of each rep for 5 seconds)

1platex20

2x10

3x10

4x10

5x10



What  I should also mention is I have been doing 300mgs 2x per day on workout  days, and 200mgs, 3x per day on non workout days. I also have been  using 300mgs, emptying the caps into my PWO about 45 minutes prior to  each workout.  The result is awesome.  I feel awesome, much stronger and  motivated, and blood pressure spikes are not happening.


All  the effects I have mentioned are continuiing.  Libido is extremely  high.  Way higher then it was on epi andro, and way way higher then it  was prior to starting this compound.


Clothes are not  fitting already.  I look alot bigger, and I am alot harder, midsection  is much thinner and ripped.  I think I might be up a few pounds and the  hardening of the muscles is making me look alot bigger.  Getting alot of  compliments.  My gf is very happy with me being on this compound too


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 1, 2016)

*Update-

DAY 20*


Have worked out a few times since my last post, just have not had time to post it.



I  have to admit I changed PWO's and this stuff is no joke.  This is M1 by  TLM Research.  Not my product, but I do sell it. I had to stop mixing  my Randro in this product after 2 sessions because it spiked my BP way  too high and I was literally out of breathe.  Strength was 'sickening"   Jason Genova reference, thank you 



Anyways,  anyone looking for an insane PWO..check this stuff out, but honestly use  caution with it, this product surpassed my expectation.  Almost too  strong.



When I took the product, I instantly got  goose bumps 20mins later, cold chill, nose started running, which  reminds me of dmaa or ephedrine, it does this to me. I can breathe  easier. Eyes dialated.  Endless energy, and I feel very very awake.  BP  is not spiked when sitting still, but during workout with the randro it  certainly was.  Felt this product for hours.  Also sweating like crazy.   But the energy was insane in a good way.







*LINK TO PRODUCT*

http://stores.gymntonic.com/m1-super-potent-pre-workout-by-tlm-research-caution-using-this-product/



Anyways, my first day I took it, last thursday I had so much energy I had to train 2x.  Here is that workout

*Thursday (early PM)
*
*Shoulders, Traps*


Poundstones  Pain Tolerance Routine (this is a routine Derek and I used to do for  about 30 days.  Can be considered a deload of some sort, but it gives  incredible pumps.  It is high rep, low weight reps, and you never lock  out on any reps)



*Seated Military Dumbells *(weights listed per hand)

20x50

25x50

30x40

35x40

*Standing Military Barbell*

45x50

45x50

*Wesley Inman Traps*

25x50

25x50

*Roman Chair Ab Raises*

BWx20

BWx20

BWx20





Called it a day, left with a cold chill, and feeling awesome .  Had so much energy, went back to the gym with my gf at 6pm-

*Thursday (6pm)
*
*Deadlifts*

135x10

225x10

315x10

405x10

*Leg Extensions*

50x20

100x20

150x20

*Seated Calves- plates= 45lbs*

1 platex20

2x20

3x10

4x10



Squeeze and Pause at top as well as the bottom, about 5 second pauses for each.



*Sunday- Biceps and Back *(Have to stay light on back because my pec is still a bit sore and it bothers me)



*Biceps Supinated Curls (dumbells per hand)*

20x20

30x20

40x10

55x10

75x6



*Bent Over dumbell rows*

40x10

50x10

75x10

Felt ok, but I felt the pec starting to pinch on the 75's, so I backed off



*EZ curl bicep curls*



50lbs x 21's

60lbs x 21's



110x10

110x10


*Wesley Inman Shrugs*

45x20- 5 second pauses

45x20 speed reps

90x 20 3 second pauses



Called  it a day. We only had 35mins to train.  Another solid workout. Used the  preworkout and my Randro separate this day and it def calmed my BP  spike down alot.




*Comments about the R-Andro-*

Honestly  nothing new to really say.  Still loving this stuff.  All the same  benefits I have mentioned are still going strong. I have to say my  clothes are honestly fitting way way tighter. I have def put on some  size, hardened up alot. Oh yeah, flexibility is pretty horrible right  now. I can say I am way tighter, can't even put my seatbelt on without  issues.  Pumps during the wiorkout are insane on this.  I am so tight  and pumped..its a good feeling.

Still happy with product. Back at it Tues or Weds.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 7, 2016)

*Update DAY 26*

Still running full speed ahead.  Have had several training days since the last Log Entry, but just been so busy have not had a chance to post.

*What can I say about Randro at this point that I haven't??  * I can touch on the fact that my flexibility is far worse since I started.  But this is translates to why I feel so strong and explosive. So much tighter.  For example, on military presses I am really really having a hard time locking my arms out at the top now.  My upper chest is just so tight and pumped during a workout.  The pumps are really starting to show at this point.  It is a good thing.  Think of a rubber band that is super tight.  That is how my body feels especially in my lats/pecs armpit area.

I actually look like Randy from Christmas Story or one of those 100lb kids walking around Gold's Gym with Air Lats.  Not intentional.






What else can I say??

Mood is still good.  Libido has been A++ this entire run.  Appetite still increased, primarily I notice it an hour after I take my dosage, I'm still just as hungry as I was day 1.  No Joint Aches.  Increased Strength for fact.  I also feel like I am more "stable" if this makes sense.  Like my CNS is just keeping me very very sturdy.  On squats I am noticing even when I am fatigued, I don't have any shakes in my legs and overall genuinely I just feel great on this compound still.

Hair color on my head seems alot darker then when I started.  Not sure if this is also due to the fact we rarely even see the Sun during the winter.

Suppression wise, I am seeing nothing visibly in terms of testicular atrophy.  I can usually tell pretty quickly with a compound from my years of AAS abuse, I'm very experienced in noticing things quick. Nothing so far. Also volume is just as good as ever.

One thing I must mention about this log too. Last Epi Andro log I did a body recomp.  Dieted and did cardio, etc, etc.

This was more of a bulk/recomp.  I am way bigger looking.  Getting constant compliments on this.  I weighed in 211, so I am only up 3 lbs, but my abs are so much more visible and my muscles are just so much harder, they are bulging out and more apparent.  I'd say I "look" 5-10lbs heavier for sure.

Another thing I am noticing is oddly enough some days I am retaining water in my face, but that might be because my diet is really not good lately.  I have been eating 4-5K calories ED, with alot of fatty and salty foods. 

Other then that, still happy.  Gonna run this log until day 35-40 and then be finished with the log.  Will still continue to run Randro after that though.


----------



## ExtraZeus (Feb 9, 2016)

Had to chime in here. Wes was kind enough to give me a couple samples of the M1 the other day and I had a chance to try it out this morning. VERY STRONG! I'm still sweating a little to be honest and it's been in my system for about 5 hrs. Cold sweats, shakes, elevated heart rate. You name it, I had it. Other then caffeine, I haven't been using a PWO supplements for a few months so I am probably overly sensitive at this point but, this is hands down the strongest PWO I have ever tired. Once I got my shit together I had a great workout, felt very strong, full of energy and very awake. Even skipped my usual cup of coffee this morning at work, didn't need it.

Thanks Wes!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 10, 2016)

ExtraZeus said:


> Had to chime in here. Wes was kind enough to give me a couple samples of the M1 the other day and I had a chance to try it out this morning. VERY STRONG! I'm still sweating a little to be honest and it's been in my system for about 5 hrs. Cold sweats, shakes, elevated heart rate. You name it, I had it. Other then caffeine, I haven't been using a PWO supplements for a few months so I am probably overly sensitive at this point but, this is hands down the strongest PWO I have ever tired. Once I got my shit together I had a great workout, felt very strong, full of energy and very awake. Even skipped my usual cup of coffee this morning at work, didn't need it.
> 
> Thanks Wes!



Thanks man for the honest review.  Awesome to see you here, didn't know you were here too!!!!!!  Appreciated 
*Update DAY 28*

Worked out yesterday.  Short session.  Pec into tie in at bicep and tricep still bothering me..Go figure.

*Shoulder Day*

*Seated Military Dumbells *(weights listed per hand)

25x20
50x20
75x10
125x10
125x10 (bothering my pec and tricep...annoyed)

I say annoyed because this is not very strong for me tbh.  This is my strongest exercise and even when I weighed 120lbs I used to press the 75s per hand from Day 1 in the gym. Might not sound like alot, but thats actually very heavy for a young kid to press..but that is 20 years ago..so I dont expect to be hurting or working with such weight.

I actually worked up to 170s per hand for reps of 5-8 back at Poundstones when I weighed 210ish, which is about same BW as I am now  I dont have footage, but I do have footage of the dumbells in question when I was weighing 198 @ Poundstones.  That is Kristin, Derek's wife filming.  Iron Mike for the spot 





*Wesley Inman Shrugs*
45x20 - 5 second pauses
45x20- 10 second pauses
90x20 per hand, 1-2 second pauses
*
Delt Raises, slow and controlled, dumbells per hand*
15x20
25x20
35x20
*
Called it a day.  Ran out of time...*

Pretty annoyed with how my body is acting this workout.  Like I mentioned earlier my Pec at the insert of my armpit, into my tricep and bicep has some pain with any lifting.  It's very very annoying more then anything because I cannot do what I want..but it's not a serious injury.  Only serious enough to limit my time in the gym.

No new updates on Randro, except maybe I am feeling all week like my Blood Pressure is a bit higher all the time now.  Can be stress or alot of other factors too. I didn't notice it until this week.  So lets see if that fades by time this run ends.  I am usually on the higher end of BP in the first place as is..Hereditary.  I do know at high dosages epiandro spiked me up a little bit.  This is still far superior to Epiandro in all aspects to date imo.  Back at the gym today...


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 18, 2016)

*Day 35-
*
*Update-  Going to end this log in a few days-*

I have been working out still, just no time to log.  Here is yesterdays quick workout:

*Shoulders, Traps, Back*
*
Seated Military Dumbells Press (weights per hand)*
25x20
50x10
75x10
120x10
120x8...pec and tricep starting to feel pain

*Wesley Inman Trap Shrugs*
45x20 - 5 second pauses
45x20- 3 second pauses
45x20 speed reps, no pause
45x20 10 second pauses.  

Traps are completely blown up after this routine.  10 second pauses are insane.  Super pump.  Love it, gonna start doing this all the time.

*Seated Pulldowns/Rows*
100x20
120x20
150x20

Ran out of time. Did this whole workout in 35 minutes.  My daughter was with me at the gym so I always cut my workouts short so she doesn't have to wait long  Rather spend time with her.  

So, Randro.  What can I say new about it?? Nothing honestly.  It has been very consistent overall.  Love this product.  Gonna keep running it after this log.  I am actually contemplating grabbing some Iron Legion Salvo and making this into a transdermal.  Not sure what I can suspend it at..but I'd probably honestly try and see if I can get it to 200 mgs/mL.  Id start with about 50mgs/mL at a time and work my way up.  Time will tell though.

I have only good things to say about this compound.  Going back on my HRT script shortly and will run this side by side.  Expecting even better results.

My favorite way to use this compound is 300mgs, mixed into my preworkout 45 mins or so before workout.  You simply feel awesome on it.  I'm also a fan of using trest this same way.   Have to be my two favorite things preworkout.  Besides Test Suspension of course


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 28, 2016)

*Day 45 - Update*

Sorry the log is thinning out a bit, still training still using Randro, and still super happy.  Wrapping this up, but will have another update or two before the final review of it.

Started rehab on my pec strain.  So far so good.  Starting light and doing very slow controlled reps.  Also on back since for whatever reason, rows also bother my pec a bit too.

Here's what happened today-

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50x20
60x20
70x20

*Seated Cable Rows*
60x20
80x20
100x20

*Flat Bench Press*
45x25
65x25
85x25
85x30

**no pain with this light weight.  Will gradually increase, also I will hit chest 2x per week unless the strain or pain re-appears.

*Dumbells Rows*
25x20
50x20
75x10

**no pain on these either
*
Incline Chest Dumbells*
25x20
30x20


Called it a day.  Super light workout but honestly it felt really good to hit chest again and to start the rehab.  Hoping to be back to heavy weights in the next month.  Glad I rested, this injury really was painful for quite some time and right now, no pain at all.

Started using a new product that I am sellling on my store called SuperStim.  By Driven Sports...same company that made CRAZE preworkout.  Anthony Roberts referred me to this product and this stuff is awesome.  So I have been experimienting with that preworkout and so far, so good!!  A+ product.  

Feel amazing on Randro. I don't forsee myself going off for some time.  Also, one thing to mention, when I started I had a very small accumulation under left nipple.  Maybe some left over gyno/pregyno from about a year ago.  Nothing insane, but anyways, this is now more then halfway smaller.  Randro absolutely shrunk it quite a bit.  So this is good news too.  I am not seeing any estrogen, prolactin or other issues on this product.  And in theory you would not, but certainly the compound is living up to its name.

Still can't say enough good things about Randro.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 8, 2016)

*Update DAY 52- FINAL DAY of LOG*

Again sorry everyone for the delays, to say I have been busy is an understatement.  Have been training and don't miss a day of Randro.  I look forward to taking it.

I have been doing PEC/CHEST rehab for a solid week now, a few times and today was my first heavy day back.  Let me post my routine and then do my final review.
*
CHEST/Tricep/Bicep/Traps*

Warmup with Tricep Pushdowns and Seated Cable Curls x 10mins
*
Flat Bench Chest Press*

45x20
135x20
225x10
315x10- First time I have done more then 135 and this went up clean, no pain in the pec.  Some slight slight feelings in the tricep.
225x10

*Bicep Curls Dumbells per hand*
25x10 per hand
30x10
35x10
45x10

*Skullcrushers*

40x20
50x20
60x20
80x20

*Dumbell Incline Press - dumbells per hand-*
45x20
45x20

*Incline Bicep Curls - Dumbells per hand*
30x10
45x10
*
Tricep Pushdowns*
100x20
150x20


Called it a day.  Rehab is working out nicely.  No real pain in the pec, like I mentioned I feel it in my tricep and bicep.  Truthfully I think I had a strain in all three on that one side and now almost 2months later it is feeling ok tbh.

Onto the final Review.

*RANDRO FINAL REVIEW*

*Strength- *Excellent Strength Increases on this compound.  100% noticeble increases, especially when I use 300mgs Preworkout about an hour or so before a workout.
*Muscle Hardness-* Much harder, just like with epi andro or other DHT derivatives.  A+ hardening.  That of Anavar.
*Size-* I am up to 216.  I look alot bigger.  Absolutely 100% noticeable difference.
*Endurance-* Endurance is really not impacted in the positive on this really so much. If anything I think muscle endurance is down a bit, ONLY because this product gives you a huge pump.  Think dbol.  Very similar pumps, maybe a bit less.  So once pumped up, it's really hard to continue that muscle group, because it is swollen. Stays pumped for hours tbh.
*Cardio Function-- *Tough to say.  My cardio is improved because I have been doing some light cardio.  So I cannot attribute it to this compound for sure.
*Vascularity-* Def. improved.  Vascularity and skin is drier, so midsection is way more revealed.
*Aggression-* Aggression is still ok..was stronger at the beginning but unless i take 300mgs in one dosage, I am less aggresive then in the beginning.
*Anger- *None I am more calm actually.  A+++ of this product.  Epiandro makes me angry, this does not.
*Depression-* Zero.  Mood is way better
*Overall Mood-* Huge mood improvements.  Feel very good and happy on this compound. Super motivated.
*Acne- *NONE
*Oily Skin-* NONE
*Changes in mood/temperment-* Improvements only!
*Agression in the Gym- *Improved.
*How this effects Sex-* Improved erection quality and quantity, Improved libido, Improved Aggression, improved orgasm. One of the most noticeable effects of this compound. 100% at this dosage is awesome.
*Sex Drive- *Increased!
*Any sexually related issues -* NONE, this compound does create only improvements for me.  I feel like ejaculatory volume is greater, and unlike most compounds where I feel suppression or testicular atrophy, oddly I am more full.  Can't make sense of it, but that is the truth. Almost like it is increasing sperm count/volume.
*Nightmares- * A few but it can be just stress related..I can't relate this to this compound for sure.
*Night Sweats-* NONE
*Any conversion to gyno/pre-gyno- *NONE- If anything it shrunk any remaining pre gyno I had.
*liver or kidney issues if they present themselves-* NONE
*Hair thinning-* NONE
*Hair Darkening-* Yes facial hair is darker for sure.  Hair on my head is way way darker.
*Hair growth-* Yes facial hair is growing more, hair on top of head coming in quicker, also noticing some body hair coming in, in little increments (shoulders, chest)
*Heartburn-* Yes but only if you take on an empty stomach. If you eat first, I have not once had heartburn which is awesome. 
*Prostate Issues-* None.  Just the opposite.  Anavar and Mast give me prostate issues like I have to urinate often, etc, etc.  Even epiandro at high dosage can do this after a few months.  This is just the opposite. I feel zero incidence of this. A+++
*Joint Pain/Issues- *None at all. I have heard one or two people say this is an issue. On winny I can't do more then 2 weeks.  On this my joints feel 100% fine.

*Overall Review:*
100% A+++++ Product.  Best DHT product I have ever used.  
*Positives: * Everything about this product is amazing @ 600mgs
*Downside:*  Cost.  To run this properly 400mgs + you are gonna spend some $$.

Honestly I will choose this over Andro Hard by Primordial.  It has many similar attributes but feels similar, but only better.  I truly have no reservation saying I would stay on this all year if one can afford it.  The "alpha" feel you hear about is true with this. Only other compound I felt this on truly was primabolan.  You just feel good.  Mood is good.  Strength is good.  Libido through the roof.  Appetite at first was through the roof but settled.  ZERO sides.

It doesn't get any better then this.  What I have learned from the logs is that 200mgs ED, really is not enough alone.  I am going to make the personal suggestion to stay at 400mgs ED if you can afford it.  When I ran Andro Hard I was at 1Kmgs ED. If I ran this at 1K it would easily defeat it.

I want to thank Eric Portrayz from PP for really bringing this compound to the table in the past, and Iron Mag Labs Prince and Heavy Iron for producing it.

I have no reservation putting my 20 years reputation on this product.  This is the best body recomp product that exists.  The fact it is legal, makes it even better.

If you are ready to cut, or body recomp, consider investing into this product.  The cost is high, but you must look at it as an investment.  Just like using AAS, HGH, etc..there are costs and each product has its value.  This is 100% Androsterone.  Even Patrick Arnold has not seen this on the market.  This is a valuable asset to our community.  Let's hope this doesn't get targeted by any upcoming bans. 

Thank you to everyone following me on this journey.  Please feel free to ask questions and I will do the best I can to answer.
*
If you wish to try this product, go to www.ironmaglabs.com and use my code "WES15" for 15% off.*  Also check out the other logs to research and collect more information on this product before trying it!!!


----------

